# Cannot reorder photos within a collection



## a.cole (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm using LR3.6 and have encountered a frustrating problem. I have four self-created collections within a collection set. In three of the four collections, I can reorder the photos without trouble. In the fourth collection, however, whenever I try to move a photo, it (and all the photos before it) get shifted to the very end of the collection. The sort order is 'user order', and nothing looks any different from the other three collections. I've quit and program and restarted it (and the computer) several times. Is this a bug? Are there different settings I'm not looking at? Please help!!


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jan 22, 2012)

Have you tried switching the sort order to Capture Time and then back to User Order?

If nothing helps, I'd try resetting the Preferences File.

Beat


----------



## clee01l (Jan 22, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.  What do you mean by "self-created collections"?  Are you referring to Smart Collections?   If so, what criteria is being used to create the collection that has the problem?


----------



## a.cole (Jan 22, 2012)

Actually, I mean the opposite of Smart Collection. I created a collection and manually added the photos.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 22, 2012)

Although I hardly use static collections any more, I still have a few  left in my catalog.....so have been playing around with them to see if I  could replicate (and fix) the problem.

Certainly a similar problem exists in my catalog, i.e. a collection set  of 5 collections, 3 of which work fine in User Order, the other 2 do not  (very erratic and inconsistent behaviour, including the 'moving to the  end' trick, but sometimes not moving at all).

I haven't tried resetting the preferences, but if that doesn't work you could try this:


Open the faulty collection, Ctrl+A to select all. 
With those images still selected, right-click on the parent collection and select Create Collection... 
In the Create Collection dialog box, enter a new name for  the collection, check "Include Selected Photos" and uncheck "Make new  virtual copies". Click Create. 
The new collection is created, so open it and have a play with the User Order to see if it works as expected. 
If it does, delete the faulty version, then (optionally) rename the new collection with the old name. 

Basically, all your doing is re-creating the faulty collection. I've  tried it on both my faulty ones and it seemed to fix it. No guarantees  though...


----------



## a.cole (Jan 22, 2012)

That worked! I had tried recreating the collection (and it hadn't worked), but for some reason, creating it your way did the trick. Thanks so much!!


----------

